# CDC Admits Failure



## PreciousDove (Sep 2, 2022)

Isn't it something that 3 yrs after the start of this that someone is finally being held accountable.
I knew there was something wrong the whole time and never got any of these shots. 
I'm still being safe though with masks and distancing.

https://redstate.com/bobhoge/2022/0...idance-yet-no-one-is-held-accountable-n614162


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 2, 2022)

I normally don't click on links, however I found that to be very interesting.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 2, 2022)

Red State?  Really?  Well, it's one person's opinion, but not factual.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 2, 2022)

*America’s Pandemic Failures*
The C.D.C. acknowledged it had botched its Covid response. It is part of a broader set of failures.
NY Times 18Aug2022
Full article URL: https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/18/briefing/monkeypox-cdc-walensky-covid.html

(excerpt)
_*Fragmented systems*_
Another problem that made the U.S.’s Covid and monkeypox responses less effective: The American public health system is divided — among the federal government, 50 states, thousands of local governments and many more private organizations and workers both inside and outside the health care system.

We saw the results when the U.S. first started distributing Covid vaccines. Poor planning and communication between the layers of government, along with limited supply, made it harder for front-line officials to plan for how many shots they could get in arms. Similar problems have appeared with monkeypox vaccine distribution.

The C.D.C. is a key federal agency that is supposed to rise above this fragmentation and help coordinate the national response to disease outbreaks. But throughout the pandemic, as Walensky acknowledged, it has struggled. And it seems to be struggling with monkeypox, too.

_*Reactive, not proactive*_
Many of these problems could have been avoided with better pandemic preparedness. The federal government could have, for example, bulked up mask stockpiles or manufacturing before the pandemic, easing early concerns about shortages.

But the U.S. has underfunded public health for years, experts said. So when Covid first began to spread, officials suddenly had to shift limited resources to deal with a crisis that had caught them by surprise — making mistakes more likely. In the early days of the pandemic, experts often said that the plane was being built as it was being flown.

Covid has worsened the problem. “Health departments have lost a lot of staff and have been very burned out,” said Caitlin Rivers, a senior scholar at the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security. “There’s just not a lot left to bring resources to their full potential.”

To address the gaps, the Biden administration has called for tens of billions more in funding for pandemic preparedness. _Congress has so far ignored those proposals, in what seems like history repeating itself.

*The bottom line*_
Nearly three years into Covid, the U.S. is still not ready for the next pandemic. The C.D.C. is moving to remedy some of the problems plaguing the country’s public health system. Those changes, along with the broader lessons from Covid and monkeypox, could be the difference between another deadly pandemic and a crisis averted.


----------



## win231 (Sep 2, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Isn't it something that 3 yrs after the start of this that someone is finally being held accountable.
> I knew there was something wrong the whole time and never got any of these shots.
> I'm still being safe though with masks and distancing.
> 
> https://redstate.com/bobhoge/2022/0...idance-yet-no-one-is-held-accountable-n614162


I also knew there was something wrong & chose not to get any vaccines.  They knew what fear does to people's logic & they played it to the hilt.
In fact, I knew we were being fed BS a few weeks into it.  And once someone lies to me, I don't believe anything they say.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 2, 2022)

Gosh I remember all that craziness about people making their own masks because they were in short supply, you'd think something like that could have been stockpiled.  It was more understandable that ventilators hadn't been stockpiled.

I wound up getting several homemade masks my daughter bought for me, and also a box of surgical masks from Amazon, and much later some N94 ones from Amazon that came from Korea.  But I didn't use very many masks because I just didn't go anywhere.

Sure would be nice if we were more ready for the next pandemic.  But, I don't think it is just USA that wasn't prepared, didn't we always hear that Australia was very prepared and we'd see pictures of big rooms of empty beds, but then when Covid got to Australia the positive people were housed in hotels instead weren't they?


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 2, 2022)

This was their biggest blunder, of which Fauci was a major player:

One memorable example was officials’ initial, monthslong refusal to recommend that the public wear masks — not because they thought masks were ineffective, but because they worried that public demand would cause a shortage of masks for health care workers.
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/18/briefing/monkeypox-cdc-walensky-covid.html

Every time Fauci would come on the air, I would tell him (via the TV), "Tell people to wear masks. Tell people to wear masks," but it was many months before they finally did. That whole business about worrying that public demand would cause shortages was pure B.S. When people were finally told to wear masks, it created a new industry of home mask production and sales. Who knows how many lives could have been saved had the CDC been honest about masks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 2, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Red State?  Really?  Well, it's one person's opinion, but not factual.


Regardless of the source of the above link, I saw on the news and read elsewhere that CDC's director is making sweeping changes and I posted about it. So that the failure was admitted is factual. Here's what I posted:
https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...gency-dissatisfied-with-covid-response.73895/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 3, 2022)

IMO the CDC did the best they could with the information they had at the time.

IMO most of the confusion, misinformation, and chaos was created by the executive branch of our government.

It’s always helpful to do a postmortem in an effort to improve the process, but it’s unfair to apply today’s knowledge to yesterday’s performance.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> I'm still being safe though with masks and distancing.


Same here.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 3, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Regardless of the source of the above link, I saw on the news and read elsewhere that CDC's director is making sweeping changes and I posted about it. So that the failure was admitted is factual. Here's what I posted:
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...gency-dissatisfied-with-covid-response.73895/


I have seen many interviews with CDC heads in the last two or more years.  I agree they have admitted to failure to act and react to COVID, as well they should.  Never did I think they were lying or deceiving the public, instead *they were trying to share what knowledge they had at the time. *
The former administration stifled their attempts to share knowledge for months as the pandemic spread, even asking Dr. Birk if we could drink bleach. 
Yes, they are working hard to find a reasonable and accurate way to contain this disease. I adhere to the guidelines set out to protect infections, and will continue to do so, including getting my boosters as needed.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 3, 2022)

The CDC turned the pandemic into a political circus. That alone makes me distrust their information.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 3, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Gosh I remember all that craziness about people making their own masks because they were in short supply, you'd think something like that could have been stockpiled.  It was more understandable that ventilators hadn't been stockpiled.
> 
> I wound up getting several homemade masks my daughter bought for me, and also a box of surgical masks from Amazon, and much later some N94 ones from Amazon that came from Korea.  But I didn't use very many masks because I just didn't go anywhere.
> 
> Sure would be nice if we were more ready for the next pandemic.  But, I don't think it is just USA that wasn't prepared, didn't we always hear that Australia was very prepared and we'd see pictures of big rooms of empty beds, but then when Covid got to Australia the positive people were housed in hotels instead weren't they?


About the only thing we are prepared for is nuclear war.  Beyond that, government is seldom prepared.  It fiddles with unimportant things and mostly avoids passing helpful laws.  Instead, it reacts to disaster, even disasters we knew were coming, and it reacts with bumbling, fumbling, and surprise like not wanting a disaster was all that was ever necessary, but God forbid, don't prepare for anything.  That would distract us from our petty desires and comforts.  Being awakened from a nightmare only to find that the house is on fire is how government works.


----------



## Knight (Sep 3, 2022)

Expecting perfection in an situation that was unfolding world wide is easy to do especially if it isn't our responsibility to put a plan in action. I'm not sure but I don't think there is an instruction book on how to react to a pandemic. 

My take on this is it's a valuable learning lesson. The caveat is. What to prepare for so that after the fact opinions by armchair critics about how it should have been handled might be less.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 3, 2022)

Well I have this much to say.. I can't stand this and I know6 people that have or had it. 1 of my best friends has it right now.
I don't like the fact that she hasn't even the energy to talk on the phone.  When she hurts so do I..
I wish that someone would really truly come up with something that would eradicate this problem permanently.
It looks like that's not anytime soon.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2022)

Knight said:


> Expecting perfection in an situation that was unfolding world wide is easy to do especially if it isn't our responsibility to put a plan in action. I'm not sure but I don't think there is an instruction book on how to react to a pandemic.
> 
> My take on this is it's a valuable learning lesson. The caveat is. What to prepare for so that after the fact opinions by armchair critics about how it should have been handled might be less.


Big difference between expecting perfection & expecting honesty.


----------



## Knight (Sep 3, 2022)

win231 said:


> Big difference between expecting perfection & expecting honesty.


I think they were being as honest as they could be at the time. Not having 100% of the facts & what covid-19 would do to every human that might contract it IMO makes being honest an impossibility.  Go with what you know & deal with the unknown as more is known.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Isn't it something that 3 yrs after the start of this that someone is finally being held accountable.
> I knew there was something wrong the whole time and never got any of these shots.
> I'm still being safe though with masks and distancing.
> 
> https://redstate.com/bobhoge/2022/0...idance-yet-no-one-is-held-accountable-n614162


That's pretty cute, PreciousDove, sneaking a right-wing political blog into this forum under the guise of being a Covid discussion. Red State is a publication of the far right, spewing out their hatred of our current President and his administration. Just google redstate.com to see all the anti-Biden rhetoric.

This topic should be immediately removed or locked down, as it is not about Covid, it is about politics.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 3, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Isn't it something that 3 yrs after the start of this that someone is finally being held accountable.
> I knew there was something wrong the whole time and never got any of these shots.
> I'm still being safe though with masks and distancing.
> 
> https://redstate.com/bobhoge/2022/0...idance-yet-no-one-is-held-accountable-n614162


https://english.news.cn/northamerica/20220819/0b5d33bafc1e4417a578d93d70cd787b/c.html 

This is to show I was not using this as a political post..
My last posts tell how I know people that have or had it and now I'm happy someone is taking responsibility on it.
The first link was the first one that happened to come up.
Sorry it that offended anyone. This topic can be google with more links.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 3, 2022)

The pandemic really divided this country and drove fear into the ignorant masses.  You can still see this ignorance as some folks are wearing masks while they are driving their cars/trucks with no one else besides them.  In addition, it made millions for some companies.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> The pandemic really divided this country and drove fear into the ignorant masses.  You can still see this ignorance as some folks are wearing masks while they are driving their cars/trucks with no one else besides them.  In addition, it made millions for some companies.


Well, those driving maskers are sorta fun to watch.  Especially when they're also wearing gloves.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 3, 2022)

Sunny said:


> it is not about Covid, it is about politics.


I think that describes about 90% of the Covid threads.  However I am glad they haven't been deleted.


Knight said:


> Expecting perfection in an situation that was unfolding world wide is easy to do especially if it isn't our responsibility to put a plan in action. I'm not sure but I don't think there is an instruction book on how to react to a pandemic.
> 
> My take on this is it's a valuable learning lesson. The caveat is. What to prepare for so that after the fact opinions by armchair critics about how it should have been handled might be less.


I think that makes sense, however I am not sure we have learned many useful lessons.


win231 said:


> Big difference between expecting perfection & expecting honesty.


Not sure there was so much dishonesty as some mix of incompetence, disorganization, and a desire to make it look like they understood things when they didn't.  Either way I hope we can learn from it and do better the next time, but am skeptical...


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 3, 2022)

The pandemic was politicized and the vaccine was stigmatized... by the frickin' president!.. as well as other politicians and cable news pundits. Many people on their deathbeds who believed the conspiracy theories asked to be vaccinated, but by then, it was too late. Vaccines are for prevention of the disease — not for treatment when you're already infected. The last words for many of them were "I should have gotten vaccinated." The vast majority of covid-19 deaths were of unvaccinated people, and the reason people were and are unvaccinated is due to the politicization of the vaccine.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I think that describes about 90% of the Covid threads.  However I am glad they haven't been deleted.
> 
> I think that makes sense, however I am not sure we have learned many useful lessons.
> 
> Not sure there was so much dishonesty as some mix of incompetence, disorganization, and a desire to make it look like they understood things when they didn't.  Either way I hope we can learn from it and do better the next time, but am skeptical...


I consider it dishonest to fabricate tales of _"So many Covid deaths, refrigerated meat trucks were put in hospital parking lots to store bodies."_
And, _"Gurneys with Covid victims lined up in hospital corridors."  _(I took 4 friends & family to 4 different hospitals & saw no such thing).
And, at first, the coroner reported, _"No signs of trauma on Bob Saget's body."_  Later, (when they realized what that would do to vaccine sales:
_"He died of a head injury from a fall."_

Amazing how people will keep believing someone who already lied to them.......


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 3, 2022)

win231 said:


> I consider it dishonest to fabricate tales of _"So many Covid deaths, refrigerated meat trucks were put in hospital parking lots to store bodies."_
> And, _"Gurneys with Covid victims lined up in hospital corridors." _(I took 4 friends & family to 4 different hospitals & saw no such thing).
> And, at first, the coroner reported, _"No signs of trauma on Bob Saget's body."_ Later, (when they realized what that would do to vaccine sales:
> _"He died of a head injury from a fall."_


Maybe, but I suspect those are mostly urban myths repeated until some started to believe.  Not a responsible thing to do, but not what I think of as dishonesty.   Though there probably were a few people who repeated those things knowing they weren't likely true.


SeniorBen said:


> The pandemic was politicized and the vaccine was stigmatized... by the frickin' president!..


Yeah, he contributed.  Never understood it he had some basis for claiming credit for the rapid development of the vaccine, most politicians would be happy to make the most of that...  Got to be careful here, we are getting onto shaky SF ground.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2022)

Right Now said:


> I have seen many interviews with CDC heads in the last two or more years.  I agree they have admitted to failure to act and react to COVID, as well they should.  Never did I think they were lying or deceiving the public, instead *they were trying to share what knowledge they had at the time. *
> The former administration stifled their attempts to share knowledge for months as the pandemic spread, even asking Dr. Birk if we could drink bleach.
> Yes, they are working hard to find a reasonable and accurate way to contain this disease. I adhere to the guidelines set out to protect infections, and will continue to do so, including getting my boosters as needed.


I never said where I placed blame, although I wholeheartedly agree with your assessment as to where (IMO much of) the blame lies. I merely pointed out that the failure was indeed acknowledged and that it was done so by CDC's head was factual, not merely someone's opinion.


----------



## Knight (Sep 3, 2022)

win231 said:


> I consider it dishonest to fabricate tales of _"So many Covid deaths, refrigerated meat trucks were put in hospital parking lots to store bodies."_
> And, _"Gurneys with Covid victims lined up in hospital corridors."  _(I took 4 friends & family to 4 different hospitals & saw no such thing).
> And, at first, the coroner reported, _"No signs of trauma on Bob Saget's body."_  Later, (when they realized what that would do to vaccine sales:
> _"He died of a head injury from a fall."_
> ...


Are those quotes from CDC reports or from media?


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2022)

Knight said:


> Are those quotes from CDC reports or from media?


Media only reports what the "experts" tell them to report.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 3, 2022)

My first invention is the telephone and internet because now I'll always have contact with my brother.
Cars, cabs and buses because I don't drive and they get me from one destination to another.
AC/Heater because they're always needed
TV not only for information but for entertainment.
Puzzle books to keep my mind active.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2022)

?


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 4, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> My first invention is the telephone and internet because now I'll always have contact with my brother.
> Cars, cabs and buses because I don't drive and they get me from one destination to another.
> AC/Heater because they're always needed
> TV not only for information but for entertainment.
> Puzzle books to keep my mind active.


yesterday I was having a lot of problems with my pc.. It kept throwing me off and stalling..
This was to go in the thread about inventions start by i'm your pal.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 4, 2022)

!


----------



## chic (Sep 4, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> The CDC turned the pandemic into a political circus. That alone makes me distrust their information.


I agree. You could see how it was becoming a matter of politics and not public health as it unfolded. It should always have been about our health. But I do maintain, people are not stupid. If we actually saw, in real life, people dropping dead in the street like they sometimes showed in news clips from China, we would have voluntarily gone inside and stayed there. I just didn't believe them or the insane regulations they enforced upon people.


----------



## Purwell (Sep 4, 2022)

Can someone please tell me what CDC is?


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 4, 2022)

Purwell said:


> Can someone please tell me what CDC is?


Center for Disease Control


----------



## Purwell (Sep 5, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Center for Disease Control


Thank you.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 5, 2022)

I glad the pandemic is over.  Yes, yes!  I know, the maskers are telling us that the pandemic is still with us so they keep wearing those silly looking masks until the pandemic is over.  Well, I got news for them.  It will probably never be over.  Just like cancer, diabetes, heart attacks, dementia and strokes, etc are with us too.  I recommend to get some fresh air, walk outside each day, eat healthy food, have an annual checkup and keep your immune system in top shape.  Life must go on but life is really short so don't hide behind masks or sit in front of your TV all day long as that makes you rather sickly and chances are you will be the first to get sick.


----------



## Purwell (Sep 6, 2022)

Whilst I am undergoing Chemo, I am pleased to see people having the sense to wear a mask.

My immune system is virtually zero for two weeks of each cycle and their masks are protecting me more than them.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 6, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Isn't it something that 3 yrs after the start of this that someone is finally being held accountable.
> I knew there was something wrong the whole time and never got any of these shots.
> I'm still being safe though with masks and distancing.
> 
> https://redstate.com/bobhoge/2022/0...idance-yet-no-one-is-held-accountable-n614162


On August 11th of this year, on another news site, a full article stating all the wrongs from the outset was released by the CDC.  They also said it was terrible that it was tossed over to the politicians instead of remaining in the medical community.  Well, that train has left the station.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 6, 2022)

Purwell said:


> Whilst I am undergoing Chemo, I am pleased to see people having the sense to wear a mask.
> 
> My immune system is virtually zero for two weeks of each cycle and their masks are protecting me more than them.


If someone's immune system is compromised in any way, a person should definitely wear a mask.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 12, 2022)

This will not end well. We have been lied to consistently from day 1.

Realize some very basic, rational common-sense arguments: if social distancing works, why do we need masks? If masks work, why do we need social distancing? If both social distancing and masks work, why do we need to take a vaccine? If the vaccines work, why do we need social distancing and masks combined. If the original first two jabs worked and were really that good, why would anyone need boosters, even if they considered themselves to be high-risk? And this far into the pandemic, if my last booster did some necessary clean up or repair from the injection I had before that, why then do I need another booster? And another? And yet another?

I'm in Canada. And in Canada, public health authorities are suggesting Canadians will need COVID-19 vaccines *every 90 days*. I've been working in retail full time for the entire duration of this pandemic - all of 2020, 2021 and 2022 to date - and I can assure one and all that I have been exposed to COVID-19 multiple times. No doubt I have had it, maybe multiple times as well. I'm still here, still unvaxxed and intend to remain so. I'm 77 years old and in good overall health. If I had COVID-19 I hardly noticed and I've fully recovered. You can tell yourself that I'm just lucky and carry on. Or you can ask yourself what's really going on here and why have we been lied to and continue being lied to?

The info is 'out there' but you won't hear it from the CDC or Anthony Fauci or Rochelle Walensky.


----------



## win231 (Sep 12, 2022)

amwassil said:


> This will not end well. We have been lied to consistently from day 1.
> 
> Realize some very basic, rational common-sense arguments: if social distancing works, why do we need masks? If masks work, why do we need social distancing? If both social distancing and masks work, why do we need to take a vaccine? If the vaccines work, why do we need social distancing and masks combined. If the original first two jabs worked and were really that good, why would anyone need boosters, even if they considered themselves to be high-risk? And this far into the pandemic, if my last booster did some necessary clean up or repair from the injection I had before that, why then do I need another booster? And another? And yet another?
> 
> ...


^^^^ Pure logic.  Seems rather rare, these days.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Geezerette (Sep 13, 2022)

I’ve worked in health admin in 4 states, and now I’m just an old woman trying to get to the next birthday,  From both the patient and delivery perspective  our whole healthcare  system is a disorganized mess, between public, private, for profit, non profit and various interwoven combinations. Turf wars. That is dysfunctional under the best of conditions.

I remember the polio epidemics as a child who was crying because the pools were closed. Masks in circulation. An epidemic a few years ago of some kind of mouse transmitted virus right here in this state. 
I believe Dr Fauci was trying his best to disseminate state of the art knowledge in a rapidly changing situation. No one person or institution had the entire body of knowledge. 
And I believe that there is still a small segment of the population which is uneducated, frightened of science because they are ignorant, and resents anything getting in the way of their fun.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 13, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> ...I believe Dr Fauci was trying his best to disseminate state of the art knowledge in a rapidly changing situation. No one person or institution had the entire body of knowledge.
> And I believe that there is still a small segment of the population which is uneducated, frightened of science because they are ignorant, and resents anything getting in the way of their fun.


And there is a larger segment that wonders why the US NIAID under Fauci's lead directed millions of dollars (and here, and here) to the Wuhan Institute of Virology through the intermediary EcoHealth Alliance run by Peter Daszak - then denied doing so and claimed he knew nothing about it. Then spent a year more trying to convince us that the plague jumped from bats to humans at the Wuhan Wet Market down the street from the WIV. This after years surreptitiously funding research at WIV, UNC, Harvard Medical, Bellinzona Institute and others - so-called 'gain of function' - to create a chimera virus with enhanced ability to infect human lung tissue.

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Sep 16, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> The CDC turned the pandemic into a political circus. That alone makes me distrust their information.


No, the politicians of one party turned it into a political circus. There were over 95 million reported cases of Covid reported, and over *One Million* Americans have died from Covid. I don't fault the CDC for anything. It was the worst health crisis that many people have seen in their lifetimes. I got all 3 shots, wore masks (still do at work), and practiced social distancing. How many people who didn't take those precautions have died? I've read about a lot of Covid deniers that have past on. 
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/us/covid-cases.html


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 16, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> The pandemic really divided this country and drove fear into the ignorant masses.  You can still see this ignorance as some folks are wearing masks while they are driving their cars/trucks with no one else besides them.  In addition, it made millions for some companies.


I was puzzled as well as to why people who are driving alone where masks.  Then I figured it out.  Those people are not ignorant, they just have a different approach.

You have a mask.  You go to the store.  Now your mask may have Covid germs on it.  Some people do not want to touch the Covid infected mask and/or  they have other places to go and do not want to take off and put on, repeatedly, since the mask is possibly infected.

They leave the mask on and throw it away when they are done shopping.  Makes sense 

I wear a mask, take it off in the car, wash my hands with the sanitizer I keep in the car, put the mask on at the next place.  When done with all shopping I throw the mask away.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> No, the politicians of one party turned it into a political circus. There were over 95 million reported cases of Covid reported, and over *One Million* Americans have died from Covid. I don't fault the CDC for anything. It was the worst health crisis that many people have seen in their lifetimes. I got all 3 shots, wore masks (still do at work), and practiced social distancing. How many people who didn't take those precautions have died? I've read about a lot of Covid deniers that have past on.
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/us/covid-cases.html


Of course you've read about Covid deniers that have passed on.  You'll never know what they died of because Covid was listed as their cause of death when they died of other causes - including traffic accidents.  That fear campaign was necessary for vaccine & drug sales.  Billions of dollars were at stake.  That's why we're starting to hear similar tactics with Monkeypox.  It's working.
They are already reporting _"Suspected Monkeypox as the cause of death." _ Frightened non thinkers are already lining up for Monkeypox vaccines.
Other fabrications included _"Covid corpses stacked in refrigerated meat trucks" _& _"Hospital hallways lined with Covid victims."_
I've driven elderly friends to & from 4 hospitals during the "Peak" of the pandemic.  Nothing of the sort existed.  I also took my sister to the ER twice - for a sprained ankle & a UTI.  The waiting room had 3 people in it - nothing like the "Waiting rooms packed with Covid victims" we heard about on the news.
I'm not a "Covid Denier."  Covid exists; just like the flu exists.  I just recognize exaggeration & B.S. when I hear it.
And, no, I haven't been vaccinated - for Covid or the flu.  The only people I know who were very sick with Covid were vaccinated.  No one will ever sell me on a vaccine or drug that doesn't work.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 16, 2022)

win231 said:


> Of course you've read about Covid deniers that have passed on.  You'll never know what they died of because Covid was listed as their cause of death when they died of other causes - including traffic accidents.  That fear campaign was necessary for vaccine & drug sales.  Billions of dollars were at stake.  That's why we're starting to hear similar tactics with Monkeypox.  It's working.
> They are already reporting _"Suspected Monkeypox as the cause of death." _ Frightened non thinkers are already lining up for Monkeypox vaccines.
> Other fabrications included _"Covid corpses stacked in refrigerated meat trucks" _& _"Hospital hallways lined with Covid victims."_
> I've driven elderly friends to & from 4 hospitals during the "Peak" of the pandemic.  Nothing of the sort existed.  I also took my sister to the ER twice - for a sprained ankle & a UTI.  The waiting room had 3 people in it - nothing like the "Waiting rooms packed with Covid victims" we heard about on the news.
> ...


Ah, win231, so glad you have not changed.  I so missed your denials of reality.  Lovely to “see” you again.  Just keep on being you.  I know you will.  

As for monkey pox, I got a panicked call from my older half sister who was afraid she’d get monkey pox.  Poor thing.  I had to explain the facts of life to an 83 year old woman dying of lung issues and afraid to leave her house for fear of catching the new contagion.  But a sisters got to do what a sister got to do.

And now she knows, no monkey pox for her.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Ah, win231, so glad you have not changed.  I so missed your denials of reality.  Lovely to “see” you again.  Just keep on being you.  I know you will.
> 
> As for monkey pox, I got a panicked call from my older half sister who was afraid she’d get monkey pox.  Poor thing.  I had to explain the facts of life to an 83 year old woman dying of lung issues and afraid to leave her house for fear of catching the new contagion.  But a sisters got to do what a sister got to do.
> 
> And now she knows, no monkey pox for her.


Just reassure her that a miracle Monkeypox vaccine is available.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 17, 2022)

Fauci knows he funded gain of function research misled congress
Former cdc director Robert Redfield speaks out
Rand Paul America should be appalled at Fauci covering his tracks
Rand Paul congress is not allowed to know about top secret gain of function research
Former fda commissioner Scott Gottlieb: Fauci funded gain of function on even deadlier Mers like coronaviruses


----------

